# el conjugar de "vos"



## mateorillas

¿alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar a un conjugador que incluya el voseo?

¿es correcto:

vos hablarás
vos hablás
vos hablastes
vos hablabas

(vos hablares)
vos hablés
vos hablaras
vos hablases

¡hablá vos!

?

gracias para vuestra ayuda


----------



## mhp

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=266452


----------



## pickypuck

Vos hablaste (sin la ese final)
Vos hables (sin el acento)

Puedes ir al sitio de la Real Academia Española (www.rae.es). Le das a "Diccionario de la Lengua Española" (en la columna de la izquierda arriba). En la siguiente página pones en el cajetín el verbo que quieras y cuando te aparezca la definición verás un cuadradito azul a la izquierda de la palabra. Pinchas ahí y te sale la conjugación completa del verbo, voseo incluido.

¡Olé!


----------



## ilikescotch

bueno en Mexico no usamos el vos. Pero no debería ser 

vos habláis
vos hablastéis??

¿o eso ya no se usa? ¿es muy antiguo?


----------



## pickypuck

ilikescotch said:


> bueno en Mexico no usamos el vos. Pero no debería ser
> 
> vos habláis
> vos hablastéis??
> 
> ¿o eso ya no se usa? ¿es muy antiguo?


 
Las formas que has escrito se utilizan en las películas de época, ambientadas en el Siglo de Oro, la Francia del cardenal Richelieu, etc.

Pero mateorillas se refiere al voseo argentino. En este caso, la forma es vos hablás (=tú hablas) y vos hablaste (=tú hablaste).

¡Olé!


----------



## mateorillas

parece que la regla general sería, "para vos, sacar la I del forma de vosotros"


hablaréis vosotros
hablarés vos (no se usa, es hablarás)

habláis vosotros
hablás vos

hablasteis vosotros
hablastes vos (a veces se usa:  google search for hablastes)

hablabais vosotros
hablabas vos

habléis vosotros
hablés vos (google search for hablés)

hablarais vosotros
hablaras vos

¡hablá vos! (forma interestante)
¡no hablés vos! (no se usa, es "¡no hable vos!")


----------



## mhp

mateorillas said:


> hablastes vos (a veces se usa:  google search for hablastes)



 Look here

  Careful with hablastes. It is not voseo. It’s wrong.


----------



## pickypuck

mateorillas said:


> hablasteis vosotros
> hablastes vos (a veces se usa: google search for hablastes)


 
Sí, al igual que hay gente que dice "tú hablastes", pero se considera un error 



			
				mateorillas said:
			
		

> habléis vosotros
> hablés vos (google search for hablés)


 
Si te das cuenta, todos los hables que salen en la página que das no llevan acento 



			
				mateorillas said:
			
		

> ¡hablá vos! (forma interestante)
> ¡no hablés vos! (no se usa, es "¡no hable vos!")


 
En realidad es "no hables vos". Es igual con tú, no hables tú. Aquí basta con sustituir el vos por el tú


----------



## mateorillas

mhp said:


> Look here
> 
> Careful with hablastes. It is not voseo. It’s wrong.



if you search on google for vos hablastes you will find that it is sometimes used.  however the majority of speakers use vos hablaste.  

using tú hablastes is something that working-class pragmatists do, i hear it often from migrant workers.  i am aware that it's non-standard but i would never say it's wrong or label someone ignorant for saying it.  sorry, but things aren't that simple

there is a good discussion here


----------



## mhp

mateorillas said:


> if you search on google for vos hablastes you will find that it is sometimes used.  however the majority of speakers use vos hablaste.
> 
> using tú hablastes is something that working-class pragmatists do, i hear it often from migrant workers.  i am aware that it's non-standard but i would never say it's wrong or label someone ignorant for saying it.  sorry, but things aren't that simple
> 
> there is a good discussion here



 If you wish to say “I does it” or “vos/tú hablastes” by all means do it 

  If your advice is that others should learn to say it this way, I’ll have to disagree with that. It is not a matter of moral judgment; it is a matter of conjugation.


----------



## pickypuck

It is officially considered wrong. Something different is what some people think of it. Nobody has called here ignorant a person who uses that forms, but I think it is important for students to know which forms are considered right and which ones not, independently of the fact that there are people who use the wrong forms. I see that you do know very well the difference, but from your first post we couldn't suppose you did  
Btw, the Spanish language is full of words of this kind.


----------



## Rayines

Sólo se usa "vos" en el presente del indicativo y en el imperativo, en lugar de "tú" (segunda persona del singular). Para conjugar el verbo, se usa la forma del "vosotros, suprimiendo la "i" final: "habláis" >>> "hablás". En el caso del imperativo, se acentúa la última sílaba: habla>>>> hablá.
La "s" final en el pretérito simple de la segunda persona singular, es absolutamente incorrecta.
Hay otra diferencia con respecto al español de España que es el uso de "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros", lo cual cambia la conjugación de todos los tiempos para la segunda persona del plural.


----------



## mateorillas

vos itself was long considered reprehensible by presciptivists because it deviated from castillian

i indeed do say tú hablastes at work, however i would never say "you does", because no one else does.  that's the big difference in those two phrases.  tú hablastes is used because all the other 2nd person forms end in "s".  it's actually a really smart thing to do, y donde fuere hago lo que viere (to use another wrong verb form)

although i don't say "does you", i say "do ye" very often.  it is a little known/discussed fact that the middle english second person "ye" is still being used in many regions of the appalachians and south-east of the united states.  and it likely goes undiscussed because it's considered wrong/ignorant

i think wrong things that people say that make a lot of sense are really great, like tú hablastes or do ye


----------



## sendai

pickypuck said:


> Vos hables (sin el acento)


Aunque eso parece ser lo más común en Argentina, a veces se eschucha el subjuntivo "voseado", o sea hablés, querás, etc.  Hasta podás (de poder) se les escapa a veces, pero no mucho.

No empecés, eh!


----------



## BETOREYES

pickypuck said:


> En realidad es "no hables vos". Es igual con tú, no hables tú. Aquí basta con sustituir el vos por el tú


 
Disculpen la insistencia, pero esa forma del subjuntivo que combina el pronombre en "vos" con el verbo en "tu" es exclusiva de la norma culta de Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay.

El siguiente cuadro indica las formas del voseo verbal, incluyendo paises como México, Perú, Cuba y Venezuela, considerados como regiones no voseantes.

También se puede consultar directamente en DPD/voseo


----------



## mateorillas

Rayines said:


> La "s" final en el pretérito simple de la segunda persona singular, es absolutamente incorrecta.



mirad aquí.  abajo de la página hay una tabla buena

hay muchísimos ejemplos de "cantastes" con vos, y también que se cambian vos y tú. ustedes que dicen que la ese final sea "absolutamente incorrecta" y que "no es voseo, es wrong" no están de acuerdo con la rae

también se puede decir en muchas paises "vos cantarés".  me gusta esto


----------



## mhp

mateorillas said:


> ¿alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar a un conjugador que incluya el voseo?
> 
> ¿es correcto:
> 
> vos hablarás
> vos hablás
> vos hablastes
> vos hablabas
> 
> (vos hablares)
> vos hablés
> vos hablaras
> vos hablases
> 
> ¡hablá vos!
> 
> ?
> 
> gracias para vuestra ayuda





mateorillas said:


> mirad aquí.  abajo de la página hay una tabla buena



It seems you were able to answer your own question satisfactorily


----------



## mateorillas

mhp said:


> It seems you were able to answer your own question satisfactorily



pues, sí, pero espero que todos aquí hayamos aprendido algo. claro que la pregunta necesitaba ser hecho, porque hay muchas ideas de lo que sea correcto e incorrecto con respecto a "vos". es verdad que he encontrado a aquella tabla, pero quería saber lo que pensarían ustedes más. espero que usted no me esté diciendo que no necesitaba aquí mi pregunta


----------



## SpiceMan

Rayines said:


> En el caso del imperativo, se acentúa la última sílaba: habla>>>> hablá.


En realidad es el vosotros con pérdida de la D final. Se hace evidente en los verbos de la tercera conjugación y en varios irregulares

Regulares:
come tú
comé vos
comed vosotros

ama tú
amá vos
amad vosotros

Regular (tercera conjugación):
parte tú
partí vos
partid vosotros 

Irregulares:
acierta tú
acertá vos
acertad vosotros

Pierde tú
Perdé vos
Perded vosotros

ven tú
vení vos
venid vosotros


----------



## pickypuck

mateorillas said:


> mirad aquí. abajo de la página hay una tabla buena
> 
> hay muchísimos ejemplos de "cantastes" con vos, y también que se cambian vos y tú. ustedes que dicen que la ese final sea "absolutamente incorrecta" y que "no es voseo, es wrong" no están de acuerdo con la rae
> 
> también se puede decir en muchas paises "vos cantarés". me gusta esto


 
"El paradigma verbal propio de la norma culta está constituido por formas voseantes con reducción del diptongo en el presente de indicativo (_cantás, comés, vivís_), por las formas voseantes propias del imperativo (_cantá, comé, viví)_ y por formas tuteantes para el resto de los tiempos verbales. No están asentadas en la norma culta las formas terminadas en _-s_ del pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo: _cantastes, comistes, vivistes;_ ni las formas agudas del presente de subjuntivo: _cantés, comás, vivás_" 

Eso es lo que pone en el enlace que nos has dado. Aquí se ha hablado de lo que es correcto o no según la norma culta, sin entrar en otras consideraciones. Siempre que un estudiante me pregunte cómo se dice "radio" o "brain" en español le diré "radio" y "cerebro", por mucho que se oiga "arradio" o "celebro". No entiendo muy bien por qué preguntaste si las formas eran correctas, ya que desde el principio conocías muy bien todas las formas, o al menos es lo que se extrae de tus mensajes. Si querías opiniones, hubiera sido mejor el foro de "Sólo Español"


----------



## BETOREYES

pickypuck said:


> Eso es lo que pone en el enlace que nos has dado. Aquí se ha hablado de lo que es correcto o no según la norma culta, *sin entrar en otras consideraciones*.


 
Hola PICKYPUCK:

Es muy razonable que una persona que no ha nacido en una región voseante tienda a extender las normas del voseo rioplatense por fuera de sus límites geográficos. Pero lo que dices es una verdad a medias.

Si vuelves a leer el artículo sobre voseo del DPD, podrás ver que la parte que citas se refiere al _Río de la Plata, _donde la norma culta dicta eso, y así lo confirman muchos de nuestros foreros argentinos como ALECCOWAN y RAYNES, entre muchos más, en sus múltiples intervensiones sobre voseo, y en especial sobre el subjuntivo conjugado en vos.

No es necesario entrar en consideraciones, porque ya el subtítulo especifica que se trata del Rio de la Plata. Pero esto no quiere decir que se trate de la norma culta del voseo en toda América.

En el cuadro que cita MATEORILLAS, y que yo también anexo en uno de mis mensajes se puede ver que el voseo tiene muchas variaciones, algunas aceptadas por la norma culta de cada país, y otras no. Para seguir hablando del presente del subjuntivo, por ejemplo, se puede observar que para Nicaragua, Costa Rica y Colombia se usan las formas agudas, al igual que en Argentina, con la diferencia de que en Argentina se alterna con las formas de tuteo, únicas aceptadas por la norma culta.

Saludos.
Beto.


----------



## pickypuck

Hombre, yo no he estudiado Filología y ese no es mi tema tampoco. Cuando se habla de voseo yo lo asocio con el Cono Sur. Evidentemente lo hay en otras zonas y evidentemente aunque yo diga que es mejor no decir "arradio" siempre habrá alguien que venga y diga que en su región la norma culta dice que "arradio" es correctísimo. Esto se extiende también a las formas del voseo como cantastes o similares. Al final cada uno va a hablar como quiera, por eso digo que no quiero entrar en más consideraciones, no por otra cosa, porque este tipo de debates es estéril. Lo único que me parece raro es que si desde el principio se conocen todas las formas, es como si el mensaje fuera más bien para hacer que venga gente a decir que algo no es correcto y crear polémica. En mi caso, que como digo no soy filólogo ni por supuesto sé la lengua española en todas sus variantes, lo más lógico es pensar que cuando un estudiante hace una pregunta sobre el voseo, lo haga refiriéndose al del Cono Sur y que está haciendo un ejercicio sobre tiempos verbales que no conoce. Por eso digo que visto todo lo que sabía el forero, su pregunta hubiera ido mejor en Sólo Español, aunque es un tema que ya se ha debatido mucho 

Cuando se conjuga un verbo, el DPD sólo da la forma en -aste,-este o -iste, así que cuando se debatió el tema parece que los académicos de los países en los que la forma culta parece ser que acaba en -astes, -estes o -istes se callaron, o prefirieron irse a tomar unas cañas ^_^


----------



## mhp

mateorillas said:


> ¿alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar a un conjugador que incluya el voseo?





mateorillas said:


> vos itself was long considered reprehensible by presciptivists because it deviated from castillian...i think wrong things that people say that make a lot of sense are really great, like tú hablastes or do ye





mateorillas said:


> pues, sí, pero espero que todos aquí hayamos aprendido algo. claro que la pregunta necesitaba ser hecho, porque hay muchas ideas de lo que sea correcto e incorrecto con respecto a "vos". es verdad que he encontrado a aquella tabla, pero quería saber lo que pensarían ustedes más. espero que usted no me esté diciendo que no necesitaba aquí mi pregunta





pickypuck said:


> Lo único que me parece raro es que si desde el principio se conocen todas las formas, es como si el mensaje fuera más bien para hacer que venga gente a decir que algo no es correcto y crear polémica.



 I agree with pickypuck.


----------



## jdenson

mateorillas said:


> vos itself was long considered reprehensible by presciptivists because it deviated from castillian
> 
> i indeed do say tú hablastes at work, however i would never say "you does", because no one else does.  that's the big difference in those two phrases.  tú hablastes is used because all the other 2nd person forms end in "s".  it's actually a really smart thing to do, y donde fuere hago lo que viere (to use another wrong verb form)
> 
> although i don't say "does you", i say "do ye" very often.  it is a little known/discussed fact that the middle english second person "ye" is still being used in many regions of the appalachians and south-east of the united states.  and it likely goes undiscussed because it's considered wrong/ignorant
> 
> i think wrong things that people say that make a lot of sense are really great, like tú hablastes or do ye


In spite of your arguments about the use of "hablastes" being a "really smart thing to do", it is unavoidable fact that the person who says it will be labeled uneducated. If that doesn't matter, then by all means, one should say whatever he wants. 
I'm puzzled by your saying that the future subjunctive is "another wrong verb form". It's rarity of use no more makes it wrong than does the use of "hablastes" make that form right.
And, just curious, why the failure to use standard capitalization?
JD


----------



## Rayines

Como usuaria del *vos*, quiero comentar que -sin entrar en consideraciones filosóficas o sociológicas sobre lo que es culto o no, hay una diferencia remarcable -por lo menos en mi país- entre el uso de *vos* que es absolutamente generalizado, y el uso de la *s *al finalizar la conjugación verbal del pretérito simple -segunda persona del singular. El *vos*, que puede ser visto por otros pueblos como ineducado, no lo es en nuestro país, porque es impensable el uso de *tú*. En cambio llama la atención, siempre en nuestro país, como -no me gusta la palabra, pero, sí- inculta o poco educada, una persona que dice: "dijiste*s*", "preguntaste*s*"o "soñaste*s*".(Por supuesto que no se la considera así si en el país del cual proviene se usa de esta manera habitualmente).
Simplemente.


----------



## Rayines

> En realidad es el vosotros con pérdida de la D final. Se hace evidente en los verbos de la tercera conjugación y en varios irregulares


 

(hiciste "doble click")


----------



## pickypuck

Rayines said:


> El *vos*, que puede ser visto por otros pueblos como ineducado...


 
No creo que nadie que tenga un mínimo conocimiento de la lengua española pueda decir hoy en día que el voseo es ineducado. De todas formas, ya estamos aquí nosotros para iluminarlos ^_^


----------



## BETOREYES

pickypuck said:


> Hombre, yo no he estudiado Filología y ese no es mi tema tampoco. Cuando se habla de voseo yo lo asocio con el Cono Sur. Evidentemente lo hay en otras zonas y evidentemente aunque yo diga que es mejor no decir "arradio" siempre habrá alguien que venga y diga que en su región la norma culta dice que "arradio" es correctísimo. Esto se extiende también al voseo. Al final cada uno va a hablar como quiera, por eso digo que no quiero entrar en más consideraciones, no por otra cosa, porque este tipo de debates es estéril. Lo único que me parece raro es que si desde el principio se conocen todas las formas, es como si el mensaje fuera más bien para hacer que venga gente a decir que algo no es correcto y crear polémica. En mi caso, que como digo no soy filólogo ni por supuesto sé la lengua española en todas sus variantes, lo más lógico es pensar que cuando un estudiante hace una pregunta sobre el voseo, lo haga refiriéndose al del Cono Sur y que está haciendo un ejercicio sobre tiempos verbales que no conoce. Por eso digo que visto todo lo que sabía el forero, su pregunta hubiera ido mejor en Sólo Español, aunque es un tema que ya se ha debatido mucho
> 
> Cuando se conjuga un verbo, el DPD sólo da la forma en -aste,-este o -iste, así que cuando se debatió el tema parece que los académicos de los países en los que la forma culta parece ser que acaba en -astes, -estes o -istes se callaron, o prefirieron irse a tomar unas cañas ^_^


 
Querido amigo. Coincido con vos. Este tema del voseo está ya bastante trajinado. Respeto el que no querás darle más vueltas al asunto, como también es respetable tu desinterés por la filología. 

Pero Quizá algún día, un extremeño y un paisa se sienten en un bar de Medellín (el extremeño o el paisa, no importa), se tomen unas cañas y sigan buscando retazos, porque creo que todavía hay tela que cortar.

Hasta pronto
Beto.


----------



## pickypuck

BETOREYES said:


> ...como también es respetable tu desinterés por la filología...


 
En ningún momento he dicho que tenga desinterés por la misma. He dicho que no es mi tema y que por lo tanto es imposible que pueda saber cómo se dicen las cosas en todo el mundo hispanohablante. Vuelvo a decir que el que inició este hilo sabía muy bien todas las formas y todas sus variantes en todos los sitios. Desgraciadamente no me di cuenta hasta unos mensajes después. Si lo hubiera sabido ten por seguro que no habría escrito ninguna palabra aquí.


----------



## Carlospalmar

Estimado colega:

Como usuario nativo del vos paso a responder. En primer lugar sin ánimo de polemizar sobre el uso del vos como segunda persona del singular equivalente al tú donde se usa el tú, nada tiene que ver con el agregar una "s" ese al verbo. Este mismo fenómemo considerado poco culto por usar alguna forma de describirlo sin juzgar a nadie, ocurre también entre los hablantes de "tú".
O sea, que tanto entre los hablantes que usan el tú como los hablantes que usan el vos, la forma estandar es sin la "s" (ese) agregada en el pasado (pretérito indefinido). Pero como ya dije hay hablantes que usan con esa "s" agregada.
Ejemplos:

¿Vos fuiste a ver el partido de fútbol el domingo?
¿Tú fuiste a ver el partido de fútbol el domingo?
Recordemos que en ambos casos lo común es omitir el pronombre vos o tú, salvo que haya alguna razón para usarlos, como aclaración, o poner énfasis.

Luego tenemos las formas consideradas no estandar, esto es, las que agregan la ese ya sea que el hablante use tú, o vos.

¿Tú fuistes a ver el partido el domingo?
¿Vos fuistes a ver el partido el domingo?

En cuanto a un conjugador que incluya el vos, se puede recurrir al diccionario on line de la Real Academia Española. Se busca el verbo que uno desee y se pulsa, o se hace click en el botón azul que está en la parte superior izquierda del cuadro y allí se consigue la conjugación completa del verbo inclusive con las formas correspondientes al voseo.

Siempre es interesante leer sobre los usos de la lengua de Castilla, tan generosa con todos donde quiera que haya un hablante que la hable.

Mis saludos y respetos a todos.

Carlos


----------



## mateorillas

pickypuck said:


> Aquí se ha hablado de lo que es correcto o no según la norma culta, sin entrar en otras consideraciones. Siempre que un estudiante me pregunte cómo se dice "radio" o "brain" en español le diré "radio" y "cerebro", por mucho que se oiga "arradio" o "celebro". No entiendo muy bien por qué preguntaste si las formas eran correctas, ya que desde el principio conocías muy bien todas las formas, o al menos es lo que se extrae de tus mensajes. Si querías opiniones, hubiera sido mejor el foro de "Sólo Español"



en realidad no conocía las formas, las aprendí durante esta discusión.  solo sabía "hablás".  

cuando una estudiante suya le pregunta "how do you say radio", ¿por qué no le diría que hay más que una manera, y explicar todas las maneras y dónde y cuándo se usan? nadie me decía que vosotros y vos existen; espero que sí me hubieran dicho sobre ellos. 

lo que estoy tratando de decirle es que "wrong" y "absolutamente incorrecto" tienen sentido muy diferente que "no según la norma culta". en realidad, "vos" en sí no es según la norma culta. en la mayoría del mundo no se lo enseña, y hay muchas maneras de usarlo, depende del país. por eso quiero hablar sobre él. la tabla dice que en doce países se dice "vos cantastes" y "vos cantés". no estoy preguntando para una opinión, solo es que tengo interés en cómo lo dirían todos ustedes en sus maneras diferentes. si hay alguien de colombia por ejemplo quien dice "vos hablastes" , no quiero que él o ella vea a una persona aquí diciendo "wrong!". no me digan lo que opinan incorrecto, porque otra person podría venir aquí quien no opine eso. solo díganme lo que dirían, ¿sí?

también le quisiera convencer que sea reimportante discutir cosas de la gramatica, especialmente en cuento a lo que sea correcto e incorrecto. no está bien decir "eso es incorrecto". mejor preguntar "¿cómo se usa eso?". la gramática es reactiva, la gente es proactiva. la gramática existe para entender a la gente. por eso espero que fueran apropiadas mis preguntas


----------



## mateorillas

jdenson said:


> In spite of your arguments about the use of "hablastes" being a "really smart thing to do", it is unavoidable fact that the person who says it will be labeled uneducated. If that doesn't matter, then by all means, one should say whatever he wants.
> I'm puzzled by your saying that the future subjunctive is "another wrong verb form". It's rarity of use no more makes it wrong than does the use of "hablastes" make that form right.
> And, just curious, why the failure to use standard capitalization?
> JD



because we're using the internet?  are you knew to this?  

look down upon and label uneducated whoever you want. you'll see that it really doesn't matter. i think the people i work with are extremely educated, just not in the way you think they should say things.

you're right, i don't think the future subjunctive is actually wrong, i was just making a point: if i used the future subjunctive around someone who didn't knwo what it is or why i used it, they'd probably think i'm stupid. actually, i love the future subjunctive as much as vos hablastes. if vos hablastes is used in 12 different countries and follows the standard rule for conjugating vos in other tenses, i can't see how it isn't just fine

i would like to make sure you realize that i'm not saying vos hablaste is wrong or that tú hablaste is wrong. i'm just getting tired of people who think migrants that know how to cross a fucking desert are uneducated

and as long as you're pointing out the painfully obvious fact that people on the internet use non-standard capitalization, i'll point out that "one should say whatever he wants" is absolutely pedantic and pretentious


----------



## pickypuck

mateorillas said:


> ...no me digan lo que opinan incorrecto... porque otra person podría venir aquí quien no opine eso. solo díganme lo que dirían, ¿sí?


 
Pues a ver empezado por ahí, hombre, pero en tu pregunta inicial decías "es correcto"  

La norma culta considera igual de correcto utilizar tú o vos. Lo que no considera correcto es la añadidura de la -s (tú cantastes / vos cantastes)y otras formas. Lo he dicho en todos mis mensajes, me está entrando complejo de ajo  

Una cosa es cómo se dicen palabras o expresiones en uno u otro sitio (tú, vosotros, ustedes, etc.) y otra hablar de lo que la norma culta considera errores.


----------



## mateorillas

mhp said:


> I’m sorry, but the fact is that your question was vague and somewhat misleading. We can’t read your mind, so when you ask a question in general context, you should not expect a reply covering all possible variations by all possible speakers.
> 
> I also disagree with teaching all possible variations of all words. It is difficult enough to learn the basic use of the language, let alone how it is used in 20 or so different countries.
> 
> For majority of speakers “hablastes” is a mistake and hence wrong. If you want to argue for acceptance of this form, there are much better ways to form your question and the English-Spanish grammar may not be the best forum for your views about non-standard use of the language.
> 
> Also, if you have noticed you are the only person who has labeled migrant works as this or that. This is a language forum about grammar and not about passing moral judgments.



i am defending the people i work with because it is common to hear them use hablastes with tú. you and whoever else that would label them as uneducated are the ones passing moral judgements. i didn't say anything at all about them until you started talking about it being uneducated. that was the moral judgement, everything i said in regards to it was a reaction. i don't care if this is a grammar forum or not, if you say someone is uneducated i know to be very intelligent (by saying using tú hablastes is uneducated), then hell yeah i'll defend them. and why wouldn't a discussion like this be appropriate for a grammar forum. i'd say perceptions of what's right and wrong are absolutely what grammar is about

my question wasn't misleading, i was just looking for a conjugator. it was after delving into the discussion that i found that there are so many different ways to say these things. i didn't expect that from the beginning.

i'm not saying teach all 20 ways but if there are 2 different ways to say radio then you should tell your kids what they are. like i said, i wish someone had at least mentioned that vosotros and vos exist when i was in school


----------



## mateorillas

pickypuck said:


> Pues a ver empezado por ahí, hombre, pero en tu pregunta inicial decías "es correcto"



ha, yo sí dije "¿es correcto?".  eso tiene buen sentido amiga(o).  

para "tú hablastes" no hay debate:  es non-standard.  no obstante, para "vos hablastes" digo que sí haya


----------



## mateorillas

i'm sorry mhp. i guess i just got a little worked up about how you said what you did in that post. i looked up that table and found that vos hablastes is used in 12 different countries, and the way you didn't qualify anything at all, you just said "it isn't voseo. it's wrong.", you came across to me as being condescending and to top it off, wrong yourself. i see now that you are not condescending. sorry for getting all worked up

but i do think you need to be more sensitive to the fact that the word "uneducated" is used more often than not in a pejorative sense.  most people don't mean "doesn't have training" when they say that, they mean "stupid".  i'm not sure how you've managed to turn this around on me, but i have the absolute highest respect for the people i work with from mexico and how they speak and what they've learned and know.  they are educated in the formal training of life.  but the racist assholes i work with say they're uneducated all the time (in direct and indirect ways) and i'm just tired of it and certainly don't want to hear it repeated somewhere so respectable as here (i'm looking at you, JD)

i hope you understand, friend


----------



## mateorillas

*formas del voseo verbal por países*​ 
presente de indicativo​ pretérito imperfecto de   indicativo _o_ copretérito​ pretérito perfecto simple _o_ pretérito de indicativo​ futuro de indicativo​ presente de subjuntivo​ pretérito imperfecto _o_ pretérito de subjuntivo​ condicional _o_ pospretérito​ imperativo​ *Argentina*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Paraguay*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ ​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Uruguay*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ ​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Chile*
cantái(s)
comí(s)
viví(s)​ cantabai(s)
comíai(s)
vivíai(s)​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarí(s)
comerí(s)
vivirí(s)​ cantí(s)
comái(s)
vivái(s)​ cantarai(s)
comierai(s)
vivierai(s)​ cantaríai(s)
comeríai(s)
viviríai(s)​ *Perú*
(Arequipa)
cantás
comís
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarás
comerís
vivirís​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Bolivia*
cantáis/cantás
coméis/comés
vivís​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Ecuador*
cantás/cantáis
comés/comís
vivís​ cantarís
comerís
vivirís​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Colombia*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes/cantates
comistes/comites
vivistes/vivites​ cantarés
comerés
vivirés​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Venezuela*
cantáis/cantás
coméis/comés
vivís​ cantastes/cantates
comistes/comites
vivistes/vivites​ cantaréis/cantarés
comeréis/comerés
viviréis/vivirés​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Guatemala*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarés
comerés
vivirés​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *El Salvador*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarés
comerés
vivirés​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Honduras*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarés
comerés
vivirés ​ antés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Nicaragua*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Costa Rica*
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantés
comás
vivás​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Panamá*
cantái(s)
coméi(s)
vivís​ cantá
comé
viví​ *México *(Chiapas   y Tabasco)
cantás
comés
vivís​ cantastes
comistes
vivistes​ cantarés
comerés
vivirés​ cantá
comé
viví​ *Cuba*
(Oriente)
cantái(s)
coméis(s)
vivís​ cantaréi(s)
comeréi(s)
viviréi(s)​ cantá
comé
viví

de rae.com​


----------



## Rayines

> *formas del voseo verbal por países*
> 
> presente de indicativo
> pretérito imperfecto de indicativo _o_ copretérito
> pretérito perfecto simple _o_ pretérito de indicativo
> futuro de indicativo
> presente de subjuntivo
> pretérito imperfecto _o_ pretérito de subjuntivo
> condicional _o_ pospretérito
> imperativo​
> *Argentina*
> 
> cantás
> comés
> vivís
> cantastes
> comistes
> vivistes *[1]*
> cantés
> comás
> vivás *[2]*
> cantá
> comé
> viví​
> *[1] *Alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantaste, comiste, viviste,_ únicas aceptadas en la norma culta. (Lo mismo vale para Paraguay y Uruguay y Chile).
> *[2] *Alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantes, comas, vivas, _únicas aceptadas en la norma culta. (Lo mismo vale para Paraguay y Uruguay)​
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Te habías olvidado de las llamadas. 
En Argentina, sobre todo la primera regla, está vigente para la mayoría de la población. En el caso de la segunda, es más variable.
Esto lo agrego para los que están estudiando nuestra lengua, así pueden entenderlo de las dos maneras, pero expresarse bien.


----------



## Jellby

Una pregunta... ¿en Argentina se aspiran las eses finales o no?

Porque a mí me suena más oír "vite" que "viste", y en tal caso me parece que decir "vites" sería una ultracorrección (la gente piensa: como no pronunciamos las eses, seguro que aquí hay una que nos estamos comiendo y habrá que ponerla).


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Una pregunta... ¿en Argentina se aspiran las eses finales o no?
> 
> Porque a mí me suena más oír "vite" que "viste", y en tal caso me parece que decir "vites" sería una ultracorrección (la gente piensa: como no pronunciamos las eses, seguro que aquí hay una que nos estamos comiendo y habrá que ponerla).


Hola Jellby: No entiendo bien tu pregunta. En Argentina, pronunciamos la "s" como una especie de "h" aspirada (intermedia entre "s" y "j", si se quiere) pero sólo antes de consonante, no al principio ni al final de una palabra, donde por lo menos nosotros, la distinguimos claramente (claro que si la próxima palabra empieza con consonante, sucede lo mismo). También hay quienes dicen "distinguimo' ", no pronuncian la "s" final, pero ése es un error como cualquier otro de pronunciación en el idioma que sea.
Por eso, siguiendo con el tema que nos ocupa , si se agrega una *s* por ejemplo al final de una conjugación, y no va, ¡se nota muy claramente!.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> Hola Jellby: No entiendo bien tu pregunta. En Argentina, pronunciamos la "s" como una especie de "h" aspirada (intermedia entre "s" y "j", si se quiere) pero sólo antes de consonante, no al principio ni al final de una palabra, donde por lo menos nosotros, la distinguimos claramente (claro que si la próxima palabra empieza con consonante, sucede lo mismo). También hay quienes dicen "distinguimo' ", no pronuncian la "s" final, pero ése es un error como cualquier otro de pronunciación en el idioma que sea.
> Por eso, siguiendo con el tema que nos ocupa , si se agrega una *s* por ejemplo al final de una conjugación, y no va, ¡se nota muy claramente!.



No creo que aspirar las eses, sean al final de palabra o no, sea un error de pronunciación (quizá porque yo mismo lo hago), es sólo un rasgo de acento. Otra cosa es no escribirlas, o pensar que es incorrecto pronunciarlas, claro.

Lo quería decir es que, si no se pronuncian normalmente las eses (que, por lo que dices, no es el caso), entonces no debe haber mucha diferencia ente "viste" y "vistes" (aunque sí para el oído experto), y quien dice "vistes" lo hace probablemente por afectación y afán de ultracorrección.


----------



## Rayines

> Lo quería decir es que, si no se pronuncian normalmente las eses (que, por lo que dices, no es el caso), entonces no debe haber mucha diferencia ente "viste" y "vistes" (aunque sí para el oído experto), y quien dice "vistes" lo hace probablemente por afectación y afán de ultracorrección (1).


NO, no, es que justamente en este caso ¡¡hay una diferencia, y horrible!! (Pero no quiero opinar más, porque yo soy ultracorrectiva ) 
(1) Igualmente, no descarto tu hipótesis.


----------



## jdenson

mateorillas said:


> because we're using the internet?  are you knew new to this?
> 
> look down upon and label uneducated whoever you want. you'll see that it really doesn't matter. i think the people i work with are extremely educated, just not in the way you think they should say things.
> 
> you're right, i don't think the future subjunctive is actually wrong, i was just making a point: if i used the future subjunctive around someone who didn't knwo what it is or why i used it, they'd probably think i'm stupid. actually, i love the future subjunctive as much as vos hablastes. if vos hablastes is used in 12 different countries and follows the standard rule for conjugating vos in other tenses, i can't see how it isn't just fine
> 
> i would like to make sure you realize that i'm not saying vos hablaste is wrong or that tú hablaste is wrong. i'm just getting tired of people who think migrants that know how to cross a fucking desert are uneducated
> 
> and as long as you're pointing out the painfully obvious fact that people on the internet use non-standard capitalization, i'll point out that "one should say whatever he wants" is absolutely pedantic and pretentious


Well, I hardly know where to begin.
1. No, I'm not *new *here. I am, in fact, a senior member.
2. This is a language forum, not a chat room. In the real world, capitalization, spelling, and punctuation matter. Were you in the English Only forum, you would have been warned by a moderator that "chat speak" is not allowed.
3. I teach ESL classes to hundreds of immigrants every year. They, unlike you, understand that to know how to "cross a **** desert" is not to be educated. That's why they're in class.
4. As far as the phrase quoted above being "pedantic and pretentious", I'd be surprised if you thought anything else.
JD


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Jellby said:


> No creo que aspirar las eses, sean al final de palabra o no, sea un error de pronunciación (quizá porque yo mismo lo hago), es sólo un rasgo de acento. Otra cosa es no escribirlas, o pensar que es incorrecto pronunciarlas, claro.
> 
> Lo quería decir es que, si no se pronuncian normalmente las eses (que, por lo que dices, no es el caso), entonces no debe haber mucha diferencia ente "viste" y "vistes" (aunque sí para el oído experto), y quien dice "vistes" lo hace probablemente por afectación y afán de ultracorrección.



Voy a revivir este hilo antiguo. Jellby, en realidad, un acento característico del español rioplatense es justamente este que consiste en aspirar las eses cuando están antes de otra consonante (ehtoy), pero pronunciarlas CLARAMENTE cuando la ese es el último sonido de la unidad de habla. "Lah vacah blancas." "Lah vacas". De manera que "vihtes", desde el punto de vista fonético, no es ultracorrección. Yo mismo hablo de esta manera y lo hago naturalmente. Así lo hice siempre. Así que concuerdo con Rayines.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un enlace a un hilo interesante. Interesante para mí porque desconocía la enorme extensión geográfica del fenómeno de agregar una -s a la desinencia de la segunda persona del singular en el pretérito perfecto, como es el caso de "vistes": hicistes / fuistes / dejastes / distes


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Un enlace a un hilo interesante. Interesante para mí porque desconocía la enorme extensión geográfica del fenómeno de agregar una -s a la desinencia de la segunda persona del singular en el pretérito perfecto, como es el caso de "vistes": hicistes / fuistes / dejastes / distes



Se da en absolutamente todos los países donde se habla español, así, al barrer. En todos. Bajo protesta, pero es incurable. (y sospecho que a la larga, va a ganar, pero no se puede predecir así nomás).


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Empuje taquiónico said:


> Voy a revivir este hilo antiguo. Jellby, en realidad, un acento característico del español rioplatense es justamente este que consiste en aspirar las eses cuando están antes de otra consonante (ehtoy), pero pronunciarlas CLARAMENTE cuando la ese es el último sonido de la unidad de habla. "Lah vacah blancas." "Lah vacas". De manera que "vihtes", desde el punto de vista fonético, no es ultracorrección. Yo mismo hablo de esta manera y lo hago naturalmente. Así lo hice siempre. Así que concuerdo con Rayines.
> 
> Saludos



Cuando dije que yo hablo así, me refería a la pronunciación, no a que digo "vistes" en lugar de "viste", jaja.


----------



## Tinska

Yo como argentino y voseante. Agrego la "S" en el *Pretérito perfecto simple.*
Eso de censurar la S y varios tiempos igualando al "Tú" lo hacen los porteños y el Sur de Argentina.

Razones: Tengo mi hipótesis

_El voseo estaba mal visto por varios académicos y lingüístas, por lo tanto se empezaba a censurar su uso. Llegando a mezclarse con el pronombre "Tú"
Por eso hay casos de:_
Tú/Vos eres (Existe esa mezcla de Tú con Vos)
Se aplica igual con todas las conjugaciones
Tú/Vos fuiste
Tú/Vos serás
Tú/Vos seas


> Rufino José Cuervo, quien la califica como "la viruela del idioma", "negra cosa", "verdadera mancha del lenguaje argentino" e "ignominiosa fealdad". (Cita de Wikipedia sobre Voseo)



Cuando realmente debería así
Tú eres / Vos sos (Aceptado por el habla porteña)
Tú fuiste / Vos fuistes
Tú serás / Vos serés
Tú seas / Vos seás
--
Evidentemente el Voseo no tiene un padrón oficial. Definitivamente los académicos deberán crear un patrón oficial.
O no se vosea o se vosea
Nada de mezclar entre "Tú" y "Vos"
Igual el DRAE reconoce la variante que prefiero.
Saludos


----------

